# What’s canons sharpest lens?



## GorillaJJitsu (Sep 3, 2019)

this of course is an opinionated question. Looking forward to opinions! 

I love My 85 1.8 have been taking some awesome shots. But I’m wondering if it’s worth it to buy a lower aperture 85 or even a 50 1.2. 

I’ve realllllly been looking into 135mm 2.8. It’s so hard to decide what to get!!


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 3, 2019)

Not sure which is their sharpest.  I have three L lenses and they are all very sharp.  I also have the 85 f 1.8 that you have and really like it. For me, and I cannot justify this, the only reason to get the 1.2 lens is that, from what I have seen, there is virtually no chromatic aberation when shot wide open, even with bright edges.  I see this a bit with the 85 f 1.8 but it is not an issue for how I use it.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 3, 2019)

the 135/2- L is pretty sharp. 

sharp picture..... use a tripod or 1/400 second or faster...


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 3, 2019)

I can only rank mine.
#1 - 500mm F4
#2 - 400mm F5.6
#3 - 70-200 F4

As for the 135/F2, See if you can get into a store to check it out. I wouldn't buy a lens in that price range without being able to see it for myself.


----------



## Designer (Sep 3, 2019)

GorillaJJitsu said:


> I’m wondering if it’s worth it to buy a lower aperture 85 or even a 50 1.2.


When you want sharper, you don't necessarily look for a wider aperture. Some are, some aren't.  Additionally, you will have some lenses get sharper when stopping down a bit.  For instance; take a f/1.8, and stop it down to f/4 and see if you can see a difference in sharpness.  

Sharpness is somewhat subjective, but within a lineup, there are some lenses that are inherently sharper than their cousins.  Also some that are known for "softness" of focus.  They each have their uses.  

Using a lens in many different situations, you may discover that particular lens' "sweet spot" for sharpness, and it may not be at the widest aperture.  You'll have to do some testing to find out where that is.

Look for online lens reviews that really measure and evaluate sharpness.  Then, do as Derrel has suggested; use a tripod or boost the shutter speed when hand-holding.


----------



## CherylL (Sep 3, 2019)

I love the 85 f/1.8.  Looked into the 50 f/1.2 but wanted something lighter so I went with the f/1.4     The f/1.2 has a nicer rendering.  I agree with @Designer post above about sharpness not at the widest aperture.


----------



## Original katomi (Sep 14, 2019)

BEr you could spend time looking at reviews but you would have to set some parameters
The sharpest question
Are you talking about their sweet spot or overall sharpness it differs from edge to center and at different f stops.
Are you taking in diffraction into your question
I have just tested my canon 1100d, 70D and just for fun @35 mp
Diffraction starts 1 stop earlier on the 70D over the 1100d and 2 to 3stops before at 35mg pix
I know this is not in your question but it’s something to think about if you plan on having more than 1 camera body as in different mega pixels 
For reference I use Martian Bailey photographers friend app and his diffraction calculator should anyone want to look up my research


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Dec 26, 2019)

GorillaJJitsu said:


> this of course is an opinionated question. Looking forward to opinions!
> 
> I love My 85 1.8 have been taking some awesome shots. But I’m wondering if it’s worth it to buy a lower aperture 85 or even a 50 1.2.
> 
> I’ve realllllly been looking into 135mm 2.8. It’s so hard to decide what to get!!



Gorilla, I see this is an old post, but hey I’m new here! LoL 
NO, sharpness is NOT opinionated, it’s mathematical and the math doesn’t lie!
I’ve shot tens of thousands of shots with the 85 1.8 and I NEVER shoot it wide open because it’s so SOFT wide open. At f8 it’s razor sharp though. 
Lens sharpness is pretty obvious by just looking at the cost. The more it cost, the sharper it’s gonna be wide open. 
If you’re shooting in dim light and need the big aperture, get the 50 1.4 or a used 85 1.2 mkl if you’re on a budget. 
Of course you can check the MTF chart for each lens you’re interested in to see how much better than another a lens is at various apertures once you learn to read the charts! LoL 
Also look at the reviews at “the digital picture”. He is a Canon specialist and knows Canon lenses intimately. A good tester can give a lot more info than a chart, like focus consistency and focus speed etc. chart results are the same everywhere whether at DxO or LensRentals. 
You never said what you’re shooting so it’s hard to recommend. The 70-200’s go down to 85, as well as everything in between but they’re a full stop slower though pretty sharp wide open. Good luck
SS


----------

